# Trace



## CherilynElaine (Mar 18, 2014)

Do some oils take longer than others to trace?


----------



## Lin (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes. Like olive oil (not pomace though) and lard.


----------



## CherilynElaine (Mar 18, 2014)

Does the percentage have anything to do with trace time? For example, a recipe that has less than 40% olive oil. Will it trace sooner than one with more than 40% ?


----------



## Lin (Mar 18, 2014)

Its going to depend on the rest of the oils you have in the recipe as well, and whether or not they speed or slow trace.


----------



## CherilynElaine (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok. What about this one? 24 oz olive oil; 24 oz coconut oil; 38 oz crisco?


----------

